# How tall a ladder for 2 story roof?



## OldNBroken

Extension ladders reach approx 3' less than their described height.


----------



## federer

i used a 16ft to go up one level, so i say at least 26 28 for 2 levels


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Depends upon attic space & roof 
One side of the house I need a 40' ladder due to a walk up attic
Also depends if you need to reach the peak


----------



## Gary in WA

Tie the top if the ladder off for stability and wind loads. Secure the ladder bottom to prevent movement on a slippery surface, flip the bottom dirt grips down for sod. Extend the top 3' over the gutter.

http://activerain.com/blogsview/1627367/ladder-safety-can-you-really-catch-yourself-if-you-fall-

Gary


----------



## handy man88

CZ DIY said:


> The recent store made me aware of two leaks in the roof. Both leaks seem to be coming from the plumbing vent pipe. Which is PVC in my 11 year old house.
> 
> Each floor is 8' tall ceilings.
> 
> Would I need a 24' or 28' ladder for this?


I would go with the 28' as you'll need to factor in the grading around your perimeter and also the angle you'll have to lean your ladder with against the house for safety.

I personally have a 32' Werner and wish I had bought a 28' instead, but they were out of stock and all ladders were $50 off. Luckily I was able to strap it onto the roof rack of my SUV with no issues, but handling the 32' ladder requires up to 2 people.


----------



## handy man88

GBR in WA said:


> Tie the top if the ladder off for stability and wind loads. Secure the ladder bottom to prevent movement on a slippery surface, flip the bottom dirt grips down for sod. Extend the top 3' over the gutter.
> 
> http://activerain.com/blogsview/1627367/ladder-safety-can-you-really-catch-yourself-if-you-fall-
> 
> Gary


I've seen the satellite tv guy with his ladder that has hooks on them that hook into the gutter. I haven't been able to find the hooks anywhere.


----------



## johnk

I usually just pack around a 28',Its usually all I need for residential.


----------



## Gary in WA

Those hooks are for phone and cable lines, not gutters. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD0U6Df3ReA

Gary


----------



## handy man88

GBR in WA said:


> Those hooks are for phone and cable lines, not gutters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD0U6Df3ReA
> 
> Gary


To get the job done, as for most contractors, the only rule is that there are no rules.


----------



## Tom Struble

have you ever been up that high on a ladder before?if not whatever ladder you choose make sure there is someone else there:yes:


----------



## kwikfishron

These work great for “hopping over” a gutter and stabilizing the ladder.
A 28 ‘ will get you on most 2 story roofs at the eaves. A lot of the times you can’t get the proper ladder angle with a 24”


----------



## nap

> I've seen the satellite tv guy with his ladder that has hooks on them that hook into the gutter. I haven't been able to find the hooks anywhere.


If they are at the top of the side rails, these are not proper to use for this. The ladder should extend at least 3 feet above the landing you are climbing to. The hooks are used for hooking the ladder on a roof peak or on wires.

and now I see GBR already posted this info


----------



## nap

handy man88 said:


> To get the job done, as for most contractors, the only rule is that there are no rules.


sorry, especially since you are speaking of commercial use, OSHA would tend to disagree with you. No sense in working stupid if it causes injuries.


----------



## Tom Struble

i agree,no rules will get you hurt sooner or ladder:wink:


----------



## handy man88

nap said:


> sorry, especially since you are speaking of commercial use, OSHA would tend to disagree with you. No sense in working stupid if it causes injuries.


I agree with you, but it's not my @ss falling 20-30 ft, so who am I as the homeowner to tell a contractor how to do his job?


----------



## Tom Struble

cause it is quite possible that ''contractor'' will sue you if he gets hurt on your property


----------



## nap

tomstruble said:


> cause it is quite possible that ''contractor'' will sue you if he gets hurt on your property


and that's the truth.


loved your play on words there tom; sooner or ladder:thumbup:


----------



## handy man88

tomstruble said:


> cause it is quite possible that ''contractor'' will sue you if he gets hurt on your property


He carries his own insurance through his company.

I'm not responsible for his stupidity.

It's not the responsibility of the homeowner to know OSHA's rules.


----------



## Tom Struble

well you can say anything you want but its a judge who decides in a law suit not you


----------



## handy man88

tomstruble said:


> well you can say anything you want but its a judge who decides in a law suit not you


True, that's the benefit of hiring companies that are insured.

Or, hiring someone illegal since they don't want to get deported.


----------



## tinner666

kwikfishron said:


> These work great for “hopping over” a gutter and stabilizing the ladder.
> A 28 ‘ will get you on most 2 story roofs at the eaves. A lot of the times you can’t get the proper ladder angle with a 24”


 Where'd you get that picture???? That's a Werner 15xx , 300#, set up bckwards!:laughing:


----------



## OldNBroken

Damn Frank, good eye for an old fart. :thumbup:

Looks like an ad photo for whoever is selling the stand-off. 
You are correct, it is backwards. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron

tinner666 said:


> Where'd you get that picture???? That's a Werner 15xx , 300#, set up bckwards!:laughing:


:wink: Ya got me on that one. That was the first pic. I found showing the ladder jack style, don’t like the bolt on kind. :laughing:


----------



## jackofmany

Looks like you'll be informed quite well on the needed height and safety aspects. One thought - Use a pair of binoculars and inspect as much as you can from the ground. I've recently done that here where most of the homes are 14 years or so old and noticed that if the boot flash around that vent pipe is at all crazed, it's time to replace it. As soon as they start to go, they curl out and catch water. 5 neighbors all had been taking on some water and I was able to replace the vent boots without problem. Note - what you see on one side may not be indicative of the condition of the other side.


----------

